# tv samsung cl25k4w no enciende



## tonterick (Nov 24, 2009)

hola a todos mi problema es el siguiente :tengo en mi casa un tv samsung tantus pantalla plana de 25" la mayoria cree que es de 29" y asi te lo venden bueno la cosa es que de un dia a otro dejo de funcionar y solo le quedo el led encendido y al darle power no hace nada ni con el control remoto lo abri y me fui directamente al regulador que en este caso es el 3s1265r lo saque y medi , y nada .me fui directo al transistor de Salida horizontal y nada estaba bien suponiendo que el transistor tiene damper  ,ahora bien el regulador lo medi como si fuera un str50103 ya que normalmente cuando estos estan malos marcan las 3 patas de enmedio en corto o una de ellas , bueno la cosa es que no tengo el esquematico de este en mi poder y no lo he podido conseguir para ver voltajes de referencia y componentes varios de este modelo y si alguien me lo puede facilitar seria genial el modelo es cl25k4w tv samsung tantus .cualquie dato tambien sera bien recibido


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tengo un televisor que hace lo mismo, o mejor dicho, no lo hace. No enciende, y de momento he sacado el Tr horizontal que esta mal y un LM317. Comprueba los voltajes que le llegan al micro, así como los de la fuente de alimentación.
Un saludo


----------



## plba00 (Nov 24, 2009)

mira aqui te dejo la distribucion de los pines del str mira revisa el B+  y si hay voltaje ahy, entonces no es el str, es decir en caso de q no halla voltaje debes de desconectar los diodos q van al transformador de sucheo  para q aisle la fuente. ahora puede q el flay este en corto o otro elemento 

http://www.4shared.com/file/158749523/80e8dc71/str50103.html


----------



## tonterick (Nov 24, 2009)

el modelo del tv es cl25k4w y es de un tv samsung de 29 pulgadas y el regulador de voltaje es un 3s1265r si pudieran facilitarme el plano del tv seria genial  
de ante mano gracias a todos los que me ayuden .


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 26, 2009)

¿cual es el voltaje de salida del 3s126r?
¿si verificaste que estan bien, tu problema no es en esa parte del circuito?
¿verificaste el voltaje de control de 5v, sean 5vcd que alimenta al microprocesador?


----------



## nuno08 (Ene 22, 2011)

hola amigos, necesito de su ayuda....tengo un tv samsng bioturbo que enciende el led, luego l doy encender parpadea 4,5 veces y vuelve a star fija? ayuda please,,,,, soy tecnico en electronica....desd ya gracias....


----------

